# Odd question : Radio wheel grip



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

So, aside from buying an "aftermarket" wheel/grip, where can i get a replacement grip for my Airtronics m8 (short of calling Airtronics directly).

Tried some local hobbyshops, but they wanted to sell me aftermarket wheels, that I am not found off. I once had a wierd "scalloped" wheel grip made I think by "Parma" that fit on my older 3ps that I loved, but can't find anything like it for my m8.

I also once saw a link on a magazine on how to "custom fit" a touring car wheel, but hrmph...

So.. got any suggestions?

Dawg<--not my real name.. haha. I'm just the hobbytalk mutt.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

dawg, if you need a new wheel foam I have a couple on some radios that are non functional i keep for parts , the wheels are futaba , but I know 1 the foam is not mounted so make me an offer on it and we can work some thing out.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Mits,

KIMBROUGH has/had the rubber 'grip' style wheel (Not sure if the still do or not, ,their web site is being revised.)

If it's just the foam style grip you need... we use to cut down front tire donuts...but a TOURING Foam Donut may be about the right width.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

THATS IT!!!!!!!!!









thanks!!!!! now to find it. a touring car foam is a bit too "big" on the inner circumfrence without adding a b it of tape on the inside...

thats the exact same wheel i had years ago and loved it! wow...

thanks man =)


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Hows this from xtreme racing.http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/14554


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

FOUND IT! is this what your looking for? its pretty cheap too!!! http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXS480&P=7

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

wow.. and i searched for like months... i step down from my google-high-step and bow down to the new kings of searching. THANKS guys!!


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Try Blue Groove Concepts: http://www.bluegrooveconcepts.com/cart/index.php?target=categories&category_id=202
They have replacement wheels in two sizes (Kimbrough size and larger) and several colors (orange, blue, yellow, green, and black).


----------

